# Need help with marinade/sauce for my birthday dinner!



## chihbu (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. I'm new here. I just need to figure out the typical proportions used with a recipes that uses

12oz light lagar
?? of Brown Sugar
?? of Ketchup

This mixture is poured over 8 1in thick pork chops and baked uncovered for an hours. Please help! I have to start this within the next 25 minutes!


----------



## jkath (Mar 13, 2008)

This is a different marinade, but because of the ingredients you listed,  you'll be able to use it for proportions. Best of luck!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f80/beer-marinade-steak-tnt-10330.html


----------



## chihbu (Mar 13, 2008)

THanks for the quick response. Much appreciated!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to DC!!  Also just add a small amount of the other two ingredients and taste the marinade, adding extra until you have a flavour you like.


----------

